# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes: hoe kom ik er van af?

## The Master

Hallo allemaal, ik heb even een vraagje, ik heb best wel last van puisten op mijn bovenarmen en rug, ik wil graag hiervan af. Het maakt me best onzeker, en laatst is een meisje afgehaakt omdat ik puisten had....

Ik wil graag weten hoe ik hiervan kom.

Groetjes

----------


## Lenard

> _Originally posted by The Master_@22-07-2004, 18:50:52
> * Hallo allemaal, ik heb even een vraagje, ik heb best wel last van puisten op mijn bovenarmen en rug, ik wil graag hiervan af. Het maakt me best onzeker, en laatst is een meisje afgehaakt omdat ik puisten had....
> 
> Ik wil graag weten hoe ik hiervan kom.
> 
> Groetjes*


 Wellicht worden je puistjes veroorzaakt door al dan niet verborgen allergieën. Allergieën kun je uitschakelen. Kijk voor heel veel ervaringsverhalen op onze site: www.allergie-weg.nl.

Beterschap Lenard

----------


## Jens

Heej Jah ik heb een oplossing voor jouw ..ZON .. het is gewoon dat de huid uitgedroogd moet worden omdat hij vettig is je kunt dit doen door onder de zonnebank te gaan of gwoon buite in de zon, wat ook nog wel eens wil werken is de sauna. Als je een van deze dingen hebt gedaan voor een tijdje zullen de puistjes verdwijnen of minder worden vanaf dat moment moet je telkens je huid schoon houden en insmeren met bijv. hydraterende bodylotion, ook is het belangrijk om je rug goed droog te make bijvoorbeeld na het douche, als je dit allemaal doet gaan de puistjes zeker verminderen of verdwijnen.
En Jah dah meisje die afhaakte op die puistjes, vergeet haar ze is het niet waard, de mooste meisjes zijn de meisjes die je accepteren zoals je bent dusjah gewoon blijve proberen, heb je ooit het nummer The Rose van Eva Cassidy gehoord lees de tekst maar eens... Love isn't only for the lucky and the strong.. messchien begrijp je dan dat je je hoofd niet moet late zakken voor die stomme puistjes en gewoon jezelf zijn en weer opnieuw zelfvertrouwen winnen .......geloof mij ik heb precies hetzelfde gehad ..just be nice and they will be nice to you... veel suc6!

----------


## Shar0n

Haaii,, gebruik benzylper0xide dat is spul waarvan de puisten uitdrogen..het is verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek en de zon (of zonnebank) en sauna helpen ook goed Adi0s xx sharon

----------


## Gastie

> Hallo allemaal, ik heb even een vraagje, ik heb best wel last van puisten op mijn bovenarmen en rug, ik wil graag hiervan af. Het maakt me best onzeker, en laatst is een meisje afgehaakt omdat ik puisten had....
> weet je hoe je puisten krijgt nou ik wel je ging te hard hoesten en je hield je mond dicht en toen in ene splash maar toen deed je het weer en was je een puiste kop (puist van iemand anders bijvoorbeeld op de wang)
> Ik wil graag weten hoe ik hiervan kom.
> 
> Groetjes


ey gastie laterz

----------


## salabimkim

Je hoeft er niet onzeker van te zijn niet iedereen is perfect  :Wink:

----------


## madelief

hey allemaal
ik heb al 8 jaar last van puistjes op mn rug en hoofd egt super vervelend vooral als jongens daar op afknappen! :Frown:  ik heb van alles geprobeerd ..zon, stomen, allerlei middeltjes van de aphotheek of schoonheudsspecialistes, onder de zonnebank noem maar op en ik heb het gehad wat moet ik nu beginnen? kussies

----------


## Den=)

Als j0ngen 0f meiden afknappen 0p jj puisten dan .. nja.. das gewo0n st0m..! Ze kijken dan teveel naar je uiterlijk..! en niet h0e je bent van binnen! en daar gaat t uiteindelijk 0m..! een mo0i uiterlijk is leuk,, maar t gaat er0m h0e je bent..
Ik ga liever met een super aardige leuke j0ngen die puisten heeft enz0w als met een super lekker ding die d0et als0f ik zn slaaf ben 0fzo ..! als je begrijpt wat ik bed0el..!!

Nja,, Liefs,,

----------


## Valerie

dag iedereen,
ik heb sinds enkele jaren ook last van puisten. In het begin was het nogal erg tot de dokter me minocycline 50 mg voorschreef. Elke dag neem ik 2 pilletjes en 's avonds wrijf ik mijn gezicht in met Pangel 5. Hierdoor heb ik maar af en toe nog een puistje.
Veel liefs

----------


## Den=)

> dag iedereen,
> ik heb sinds enkele jaren ook last van puisten. In het begin was het nogal erg tot de dokter me minocycline 50 mg voorschreef. Elke dag neem ik 2 pilletjes en 's avonds wrijf ik mijn gezicht in met Pangel 5. Hierdoor heb ik maar af en toe nog een puistje.
> Veel liefs


waar haal je dat..?? (A)

----------


## Valerie

Alles is bij apotheek verkrijgbaar. Voor de pilletjes heb je wel voorschrift van de dokter nodig.

----------


## messengerr

Had er ook een hele tijd last van terwijl ik al de pubertijd ruim voorbij was. Dingetjes van de apotheek hielpen mij niet dus ben ik maar het internet gaan gebruiken voor bepaalde info en producten. gebruik nu 2 weken een amerikaans product en was al na 3 a 4 dagen merkbaar verschil.. geweldig.
nu nog iets voor de vlekjes op me rug vinden en ik heb weer de volste vertrouwen en zekerheid. maar voor de puistjes en andere gezondheidsproducten moet je maar ff op de site www.helpinghand4you.com bekijken. mij heeft het iniedergeval geholpen. 
succes

----------


## LanS

Welk Amerikaans product had je gebruikt?

ik heb egt last van puisjes op mijn rug, nu meer dan een jaar, ik durf nooit mijn shirt uit te doen waar dan ook  :Frown:  ik heb egt geen lekkere zomer gehad.

----------


## Wout

Ik heb ook een enorme puist - aanval gehad toen ik 17 was. De oorzaak is bij jongens meestal dat het lichaam extra testosteron begint to produceren waardoor veel puisten ontstaan. Hetzelfde zie je ook bij anabolica - gebruikers die testosteron slikken. Toen ik het had was mijn hele rug van boven tot onder bezaaid met uitslag. Dat zorgde bij mij voor ENORM psychisch leed en ik dierf niet meer in mijn bloot bovenlijf rond te lopen in de zomer.

Er was 1 oplossing maar die was niet om mee te lachen:

Ik ging naar de huispecialist en moest roaccutane slikken. Dit is een soort anti - testosteron pil. Ik mocht niet meer in de zon lopen omdat ik dan onmiddellijk verbrandde. Roaccutane is een effectieve maar zware oplossing Voor JONGENS. Je moet het eens navragen bij je huisarts. de puisten gaan weg en dat is voor altijd zo

----------


## Yv

Heb je al biergisttabletten geprobeerd? Bij mij hielp dit, want het zuivert je bloed. Je kunt het gewoon bij elke drogist halen.

----------


## miss pinguin

wat zijn biergisttabletten ?  :Confused:  als t werkt wil ik ze (en als ze nyt schadelyk zyn :P )

----------


## miss pinguin

iiC ben biergisttabletten en heb er 1 op , maar werkt t echt en hoelang duurt t voor je vn je pukkels af ben ? kus !

----------


## kittysnoopy162

hey, ik gebruik nu ook al enkele dagen biergisttabletten, maar ik zie nog geen resultaat.. wanner zag jij resultaat? en hoe?
xxx melissa

----------


## Liezelotje

ik heb ook last van puistjes. ik gebruik nu skinset, van vichy en mijn huid word iets mooier. 
volgens mij bestaat er eigenlijk geen wondermiddel tegen puistjes..
xx

----------


## Marjenda

Ik ben bezig met mijn 3de Roaacutane kuur, dat is het enige wat echt helpt bij mij. Zie mijn ervaringen op www.roaccutanekuur.nl

----------


## Earth

Sinds ik uit mijn puberteit ben, ben ik ook serieus last van huidzwellingen (ik gebruik liever dit woord omdat "puisten" zo'n lelijk woord is :S) beginnen te krijgen, dit zal zeker zijn door de hormonale veranderingen in mijn lichaam.

Wat ik al wil meedelen aan anderen: tandpaste gebruiken om je huidzwellingen uit te drogen werkt niet en commerciële brol als Clearasil werkt ook niet. Dit zeg ik ook te voorkomen dat je al die onnodige moeite doet. Gebruik liever de echte middelen zoals die hier al genoemt zijn.

----------


## Liezelotje

woon je in leiden en omstreken: ga naar de apotheek bik en vraag naar advies. ze maken zelf dingen. 
en gezicht nooit wassen met zeep --> alleen zeep die goed is voor acné etc. en voor mensen met een zeepallergie. 

xx

----------


## Earth

Ik dacht juist dat zeep wel zou helpen omdat het je gezicht uitdroogt en zo puisten verwijderd. Maar aan de andere kant heb ik ook gehoord dat je je voeten niet moogt wassen met zeep dus ik geloof wel dat je gelijk hebt over je zeep standpunt.

Bedankt voor de info  :Smile:

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Ik gebruik nu ook 2x per dag minocycline en in de eerste week - ik zweer het je - kwamen er al geen nieuwe puistjes bij. Het is een ontstekingsremmer en het werkte bij mij dus al sinds de eerste week. Ik heb geen bijwerkingen ... geen droge huid.. geen verkleuring of wat dan ook... geen extra uitbraak van puistjes.

Roaccutane ken ik niet, maar mijn dokter raadde het af en gaf aan dat we beter dit eerst kunnen gebruiken omdat hier geen bijwerkingen bij voorkomen (althans dat waren zijn ervaringen tot dan toe)

Minocycline is voor mij de reddende engel ... en ik baal ervan dat ik dit niet eerder geprobeerd heb...

(ik heb een kuur van 2x daags voor 2 maanden, daarna terug op controle)

Misschien dat dit iemand kan helpen...

----------


## roos8tig

Wie van jullie heeft ervaring met laattijdige acne? Daar bedoel ik mee: puistjes krijgen na je 25e jaar! Voorheen af en toe een puistje meer niet

----------


## dotito

@Roos8tig ja dat kan aan van alles liggen he puistjes,ik heb dat vroeger gehad maar bij mij kwam dat van mijn lever voort door de medicatie,en ik was toen ook 28.je kan puistjes krijgen van een onverzorgde huid,bedoel ermee dat je dagelijks u huid moet reinigen en af en toe een peeling gebruiken.Anders verstoppen u porien daar krijgt ge ook acne van.is het zo ineens op gekomen,of heb je er al lang last van?

grtjes,D

----------


## roos8tig

puistjes gekregen na m'n 25e Slik de dianepil vanaf m'n 20e voor zeer lichte acne. de puistjes verdwenen... nu komt het weer opzetten. De acne breekt dus door de dianepil heen....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo roos8tig,

Misschien kan je aan je huisarts vragen of er een andere pil is die er voor zorgt dat je acne afneemt?
Is er iets veranderd in je eet/leef patroon waardoor het kan komen?
Heb je in andere topics gekeken naar adviezen om van acne af te komen?
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikweetraad

Jongens ik geef jullie 1 raad doe dit en je hebt nooit meer puisten.

1e : Eet geen varkensvlees en wit brood meer : stap over op bruin brood en rundvlees.

2e : Eet geen vet eten meer zoals friet maar neem fruit stel je neemt inplaats een frietje fruit krijg je geen puisten meer.

3e : ga onder de zonnebank eerst 10 dagen lang 1 uur daarna elke week 1xtje 1 uur je hebt een mooie bruine huid en je puisten drogen uit.

En dan chickies versieren maar  :Smile:

----------


## claudiawessels

Hee...!

Ik heb ook een paar jaar last gehad van puistjes... op het laatst had ik zelfs grote korsten er op zitten,, een soort acne met schilferhuid...
Ik ben bij de dokter geweest maar die schrijven allemaal troep voor! Ik zou nooit aan middeltjes beginnen van de huisarts maar ga eens naar een gezondheidswinkel...
Dit heb ik ook gedaan en heb nu een gave huid met hier en daar een mini puistje..
Het volgende helpt:

*-probotica* (het versterkt je darmen, waardoor er minder snel de slechte bacterieën en vet door de darmwand dringen en in je bloed terecht komen, en dus ook geen talg in je bloed brengen)
-*brandnetelthee* (het zuivert je bloed)
-*biergist* (zuivert)
-af en toe *knoflook* door het eten (is ook goed voor de zuivering)
-elke dag een lepel *levertraan* (zitten vitamine A en D in... A is voor de talgproductie te stoppen, en D is voor de vetverbranding)
- eet 2x op een dag *fruit*
-goed *groente* en *aardappelen* eten, ook *zilvervliesrijst* is goed
-één *multivitamine* tablet
-verzorg je huid met een *goede créme*... geen clerasil bijvoorbeeld maar ik doe bijvoorbeeld de créme uit de *sea-line* uit de G&W gezondheidswinkel.. hier hebben ze ook hele goede créme waardoor de puistjes uit drogen en het is een lichaamskleur dus je verbergt de puistjes ook nog eens... =)
-*GLA* is ook heel goed! (Gammalinoleenzuur) is ook in de G&W te verkrijgen!

-VERMIJD *STRESS*! (tip: *magnesium*, dit is zenuwsterkend, voor een lusteloos gevoel en het maakt je rustig! Dus goed bij stress situaties)

veel suc6,,!! *Het helpt echt!!*
En het zijn natuurlijke middelen dus je hoeft niet bang te zijn troep in de huid te krijgen!

----------


## gerard1977

Beste allemaal, 
Het is zeer vervelend om puisten te hebben. We krijgen er allemaal in min of meerdere mate mee te maken. Voeding, hoe behandel je je huid, maar ook roken en alcoholgebruik spelen allemaal mee. Wat kun je tegen puisten doen? Lees hier: "Puisten: Hoe kom je ervan af?":
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/a...n-af-5427.html
Gerard

----------


## kayne

Zelf heb ik ook aardig last van puistjes, en ben voorbij de 40.
Ik heb last op de kin, neus, voorhoofd, rug, schouders, armen, nek, hals.
Ik probeer ook op voeding te letten maar of dat er nou mee te maken heeft...
Ik drink geen melk, gebruik wel yoghurt want dat zou geen last kunnen.
Gebruik geen alcohol, drink geen koffie, geen frisdrank met koolzuur.
Ik drink alleen thee ( gewone of een kruidenthee ) water en af en toe een vruchtensapje puur sap.
Gebruik geen varkensvlees, alleen kip of rund.
Elke avond aardappelen met verse groente.
In het weekend wordt er niet gekookt dus zaterdag meestal brood.
Zondag ook brood of heel soms een pataje mayo.
Ik eet geen snoep, geen koek, geen gebak, geen chips, gebruik geen suiker.
En toch last van puistjes/puisten.
Ik heb er al een hoop aan gedaan, een hoop wat ik hier lees zoals biergistpillen, brandnetelthee enzo ook gedaan.
Maar helaas, de puisten blijven komen.
Stress krijg ik er ook soms door en dat is helemaal niet goed natuurlijk.
Wat goed helpt is adreno balance, dat bracht mijn lichaam helemaal tot rust.
Ik loop momenteel aan een homeopaat, die schreef me de adreno voor.
Maar helpen voor de huid doet de homeopaat niet echt.
Maar je probeert steeds weer wat, ik wil er wel vanaf.
Puisten op mijn kin b.v. is een regelrechte ramp met scheren.

Kayne.

----------


## gerard1977

Beste Kayne, 

Ik heb goede resultaten gezien door gebruik te maken van het homeopatische middel Echina Force van Dr. Vogel. Dit product kun je verkrijgen bij een reformhuis of het Kruidvat. 

Groeten, Gerard

----------


## kayne

Gerard,

Omdat ik vele klachten heb, al jaren en jaren, loop ik al heel lang aan homeopaten.
Heb er al heel wat versleten ondertussen.
En allemaal schrijven ze middelen voor die goed zijn voor de huid.
Maar alles wat ik voorgeschreven kreeg mocht niet niet baten.
Voeding speelt ook een belangrijke rol hoorde ik altijd en wat niet goed zou zijn voor acnè vermijd ik allemaal zoals hierboven te lezen is.
Het helpt weinig maar ik hou maar stug vol.
Zuivel zou ook niet goed zijn voor acnè maar ik eet wel yoghurt.
Iemand een idee of dit last kan? 
Echinaforce heb ik volgens mij ooit voorgeschreven gehad en gebruikt.
Ondertussen zoveel homeopatische middelen ingenomen.

Kayne.

----------


## gerard1977

Juist omdat het een homeopatisch product is en dus is gebaseerd op natuurlijke kruiden heeft het tijd nodig. Alhoewel ik in het artikel zeg dat je niet aan de puisten moet komen (wat opzich aan te raden is), weet ik uit ervaring dat het open maken van de puist gunstig kan zijn als je het op de juiste manier zuivert. Openmaken en direct met Echina Force zuiveren helpt. En doe het geregeld. Wat mij betreft gewoon om de 6 of 8 uur. Je zult zien dat de pus eruit komt. Dek het op de onzichtbare plekken af met een pleiser of een steriel gaasje bijvoorkeur. Zeker het kapot scheren van een puist is ellende juist omdat je er zo meer puisten bijkrijgt. Daar geldt ook bij direct onder handen nemen. Een standaard zalfje is dan niet meer afdoende. Aanstippen van de plek is van groot belang. En langdurig (per dag enkele minuten aandacht geven en uiteraard verschillende keren per dag en mogelijk voor weken en maanden). Je komt er namelijk niet zomaar vanaf.

Groeten Gerard

----------


## kayne

Puisten hebben is een lastig verhaal.
Iedereen die het heeft wil er zo snel mogelijk vanaf.
Maar zo eenvoudig is dat helemaal niet weet ik.
Bij mij op latere leeftijd begonnen maar loop er al meer dan 15 jaar mee.
Een huidtherapeut loop ik overigens ook aan.
Puisten op de rug en schouders kan ik zelf niet bij om dat goed te verzorgen.
Echinaforce, heb er even op gegoogeld, neem aan dat je de creme bedoeld?

Kayne.

----------


## gerard1977

Open puistjes schoonmaken met de vloeistof... Op het gezicht bij voorkeur ook met de vloeistof behandelen. Overige plekken daarvoor is de zalf meer geschikt, zeker in combinatie met een steriel gaasje.

----------


## kayne

Druppels dus,

Ik heb gelezen bij de link puisten, hoe kom je er van af dat stress en slecht slapen niet goed is voor puisten.
Stress snap ik wel maar slecht slapen begrijp ik niet echt.

Kayne

----------


## christel1

Als jullie er echt zo'n last van hebben waarom vragen jullie dan geen kuur antibiotica aan de HA of dermatoloog ? En zeker als je er al 15 jaar mee rond loopt. 
Mijn neef van 17 zat er zo mee in de knoop dat zijn papa met hem naar de dokter gegaan is en die heeft hem een kuur AB voorgeschreven die hij nu enkele maanden moet nemen, hij mag geen dag stoppen of het komt terug. Hij mag ook geen alcohol drinken tijdens deze kuur en hij had het alleen maar in zijn gezicht, niet op zijn rug en het werkt echt, nu heeft hij terug een mooie huid en hij kan weer buiten komen zonder zich te schamen. 
Bij meisjes kunnen ze eventueel overstappen op de Diana pil maar soms wordt er ook AB voorgeschreven in ergere gevallen, acné laat littekens na en ik denk niet dat jong volwassenen met littekens willen rondlopen. 
En mijn broer heeft er ook heel veel last van gehad en die heeft op latere leeftijd ook een kuur AB geslikt en die is er nu ook van af. 
En al de misteries over "ongezond eten" bij acné, geloof het niet.... gelijk naar de dermatoloog of HA en geen homeopathie meer maar een deftig geneesmiddel.

----------


## kayne

Antibiotica vragen, natuurlijk heb ik ook antibiotica kuren gedaan.
Moest toen stoppen van de dermatoloog maar kwam net zo hard weer terug.
Nieuwe kuren gedaan, geen succes, kwam weer net zo hard terug.
En omdat ik darmklachten heb, antibiotica is niet goed voor de darmflora.
Maar dat is op te lossen door er probiotica bij in te nemen.
Ik kreeg tijdens de kuren ook last van heftige darmkrampen, ik zat `snachts rechtop in bed van de mega kramp.
Ik hoef dus geen antibiotica meer, mijn darmen hebben het al moeijlijk genoeg.
Als het moet voor een ziekte ofzo is het niet anders maar nu dus niet.

Kayne.

----------


## merel2

Als je zo lang anitibiotica slikt , kun je ook voedingsstoffen tekort krijgen.
Vooral de vitamine B !! Bij sommige B-vitamine krijg je juist bij een tekort weer huidklachten. 
B.v : B3 en B5 en biotine . 
Vitamine D en Zink helpen ook mee in huidproblemen.
Ook van langdurig antibiotica kun je schimmelinfecties krijgen.

----------


## kayne

Die antibiotica kuren zijn inmiddels al jaren geleden.
Nu dus al jaren geen antibiotica meer gehad en wil dat graag zo houden.
Wat ik nu nog eraan doe is letten op bepaalde voeding al zeggen sommige dat voeding geen invloed heeft op acnè en dat je alles gewoon kan eten.
Vitamine D gebruik ik momenteel maar dat is vitamine D3.

Kayne

----------


## SchoonheidsspecialistN

Lieve Mensen,

Wie wil mij redden voor mijn laatste herkansing Voor mijn examen ACNE??

Het examen vind plaats op: Woensdag 13 Juni om 8:30 Op het Vitalis college Te Breda

*Wil Jij van je Acne AF??* Bel mij dan snel voor deze datum!! Hoe meer hoe beter!

Voor Man en Vrouw. Gezicht, rug of borst.

Ik Vergoed je reiskosten! dus voor jou geheel kosteloos! Reageren dus!

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Neem contact met me op: [email protected]

----------


## Shitwista

Hallo allemaal,

Ik kan jullie ermee helpen!! en jullie mij weer :$

Ik ben schoonheidsspecialiste en doe nu examen in acne.
We moeten iemand vinden met 5 puistjes (witte koppen) en 5 comedonen.

Je krijgt een behandeling die bestaat uit:
- Reiniging
- Peeling
- Onzuiverheden verwijderen
- Masker
- Dagcreme

Deze dingen helpen je om je huid weer te herstellen.

Mijn examens zijn vrijdag 8 maart of eventueel vrijdag 15 maart om 13:00, in Eindhoven. Ben jij degene die geschikt is of ken je misschien iemand anders?

Mail me dan graag even op: [email protected].

Dankjewel!!

----------


## Eva3311

Pillen tegen Acne - derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

